# How will therapist respond to a refusal to take medications?



## james25 (Jan 1, 2010)

I am considering seeing a therapist who's experienced at administering CBT to people with social anxiety. I have no interest in taking any medications, though, and I'd like to make that clear at the outset. Is it a good idea to tell the therapist that up front?


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

For sure, and they'll respect your choice


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Therapists aren't drug-slingers so they probably won't care. Of course, since they're humans and not robots, it's impossible to tell just exactly how they'll react to it, but normally it will be more than fine and a lot of them even prefer that.

But I don't even see the point of bringing it up. It's not like they're going to try to prescribe you something - they can't - so it makes very little difference. They might suggest you see a psychiatrist, at which point you could talk about it, but until then it's just about as relevant as telling my therapist upfront that I refuse to eat mushrooms. You don't get a whole lot of time with your therapist... I suggest you make the best use of it that you can!


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I think they'll be fine with it. When I saw a therapist she suggests medication after she determined she didn't know enough about SA to help me, I told her I wasn't 'into that'. And she didn't push it. Ironic that a couple years later, here I am, willing to try meds. :roll

Anyway... if your therapist is going to do CBT with you, than I'm sure they won't mind that you don't want to try meds. They are there to focus on your thought patterns.


----------



## james25 (Jan 1, 2010)

I was depressed a few years ago and tried to find a psychiatrist. The ones I talked to all seemed to think that therapy without medication would be futile. I ended up getting better on my own.


----------



## dougcyrus (Dec 29, 2009)

ya tell your thearpist you dont want meds that is why there there is to help you without meds to help you work through your stuff and beable to handel what ever you may need help with


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

They should be willing to work with you with no meds question free! If they do not I would look for a better docotor  My doctor does not want me on meds any longer and we always talk about the pros and cons which helps alot so you might think about doing that atleast.


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

My psychologist is a CBT specialist. We only considered medication after a few months, and only to to supplement CBT.
My medication has helped me get rid of physical symptoms of SA, however CBT has helped me dramatically by giving me strategies to deal with my SA. Give it a shot! No psychologist will tell you to do something you're uncomfortable with.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

It really depends on the person.

I briefly went to a school psychiatrist for CBT. She had no interest in treating me after I told her I'd taken SSRI's in the past and didn't want to take them anymore. 

I think there are lots of therapists who won't encourage you to take medication. If a therapist is pushy about it, he or she is probably not the best choice for you.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

I went to a psychologist and at the beginning he asked if i wanted to take meds and i said no. He never mentioned it again after that.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I haven't taken meds since Oct. of '03. My counselors ask me about them from time to time but none of them have tried to push them on me, if they did I'd get a new counselor.


----------

